# Resolving Dependencies... on Windows



## falkman (Apr 7, 2012)

I really have my heart in FreeBSD, but there are a few things keeping me bound to Windows.

First of all, VMWare. I do a lot of Windows RE and virus analysis (for a hobby) and VMs are a high priority. I've never had very good of luck with VirtualBox... however I got it working just fine about 6 months ago. Perhaps I can do with just VirtualBox for now (however, I greatly prefer VMWare).

Second of all, IDA Pro has me tied down to Windows, as I only have a Windows key. The Linux version works fine in the Linuxulator and I'm about to test if debugging works on FreeBSD. If it doesn't I'll probably see if I can write one for them in exchange for a Linux key  (or maybe I'd help out trying to get a native bin for FreeBSD).

Now... things that I don't seem to have any replacement/fix for on FreeBSD:

Silverlight: I need my fix of Netflix for sanity
Altera FPGA tools: They have Linux versions, but there's also a driver for programming the chip externally over USB (perhaps I could port that too).

Others:

Steam/Dota2: I can't live without Dota2 however I haven't tried it in wine yet. Well, according to AppDB it works 'Platinum' under wine. So that shouldn't be an issue.

I'll probably add to this list. Really the only one that I can't replace/get by is silverlight. But I probably could run firefox in Wine. Just typing this out I guess I've solved almost all of my issues. I guess I just needed to put my brain to it.

-Brandon


----------



## ManaHime (Apr 8, 2012)

Steam/Dota2 I have no idea how it works on wine, however I've had a lot of luck in the past year with wine. It is working pretty well on FreeBSD now.

For Silverlight and Netflix... the only solution there is on FreeBSD and linux right now is having a Windows virtual machine with Silverlight installed in it. Well it was that way last time I checked.

They apparently have a linux version coming this year, at least that's what the rumor says but that, I'll believe it when I see it...

Same for Steam actually


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Apr 9, 2012)

Since Microsoft has stopped development of Silverlight for the desktop, I would assume Netflix will use another method for video and audio that runs on all platforms. If they are smart. They used Silverlight so I don't think they are smart.


----------



## ManaHime (Apr 9, 2012)

Well last time I checked they used Silverlight because of its ability to have DRM which video companies requested them to have, it's not like there were any better solutions at that time. At least none that I'm aware of.


----------



## caesius (Apr 10, 2012)

> Altera FPGA tools: They have Linux versions, but there's also a driver for programming the chip externally over USB (perhaps I could port that too).



Are you referring to USB-Blaster? Altera provides a Linux version. I will get around to testing it under FreeBSD soon. Will post results if interested.


----------



## JamesElstone (Apr 1, 2015)

caesius said:


> Are you referring to USB-Blaster? Altera provides a Linux version. I will get around to testing it under FreeBSD soon. Will post results if interested.



Did you have any joy with USB blaster, or for that matter getting Quartus working on FreeBSD , Caesius?


----------

